# 238 acre farm in New Mexico



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

Please see my youtube posted today 4-21-16, named "Ranch for sale in New Mexico".
I own it outright and selling owner financed NO INTEREST! We can work it out. I am desperate to sell. 15 miles from Deming.
The house has been gutted, would need to rebuild or put a modular, but the land has 70 ACRES of WATER RIGHTS in Luna County Mimbres Aquifer. 70 acres of leveled cropland. Rich volcanic soil. could put a house, just farm, or even lease out the crops.
The remaining 168 acres is fenced for cattle or horses. 2 irrigation wells and pumps. house well and pump
Has electricity, a new septic tank. 
Land has not been worked in several years so could be certified organic. Previously farmers had grown alfalfa, cotton, chiles and onions. One could try grapes, getting popular in Luna county. Asking 150K...ASKING. Lets make a deal!

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db9oYjytaGk[/ame]


----------

